
2020 in Memory Unsafety - Apple's OSes - reaperhulk
https://langui.sh/2020/07/24/apple-memory-safety/
======
devenblake
> If you’re interested in a deeper dive on what memory unsafety is and why it
> is Fish in a Barrel’s mission to rid the world of its scourge please read
> through last year’s post for the details.

As I've said before[1], in terms of Apple products, maybe we should let some
bugs through (for jailbreaking).

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23783453](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23783453)

------
fortran77
You'd make a fortune investing in companies that use Rust and don't have these
problems.

